Ask HN: How do Bitcoin millionaires cash out? - aecorredor
======
sharemywin
[https://support.gdax.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2819552...](https://support.gdax.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2819552-how-
to-increase-withdrawal-limits-)

------
EarthIsHome
Some exchanges have weekly maximums you're allowed to withdraw or deposit USD
from/to. However, you can increase these withdrawal limits and pay yourself
out in increments (after you've sold your BTC on the exchange)

------
olegkikin
Send the BTC to an exchange.

Perform the trade into fiat.

Call the bank, warn them a large sum is incoming.

Withdraw.

Pay taxes.

A few million dollars is not a big deal in the bitcoin world these days. GDAX
BTC-USD volume is $466 million in the last 24 hours. Bitstamp is another
$353M.

